# Couldn't use week got bill for $95 resort fee



## ann824 (Jun 25, 2008)

I had a week reserved a few weeks ago at Disney Boardwalk with an AC.  We were not able to go because my husband has recently been diagnosed with cancer.  I knew I would get in trouble if I tried to sell it, and I couldn't find any family or friends to use it.  Today I got a bill in the mail for the $95 resort fee.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 25, 2008)

Ann, my thoughts and prayers are with you for your husbands speedy and successful treatment. I think if you own the week you can rent it.
Liz


----------



## Karen G (Jun 25, 2008)

ann824 said:


> I had a week reserved a few weeks ago at Disney Boardwalk with an AC. . . .  Today I got a bill in the mail for the $95 resort fee.


I don't know anything about how the Disney resorts work, but that sounds outrageous.  Did you notify the resort that you weren't able to come? Did the unit sit empty all week? How could they expect you to pay a resort fee when you weren't even there?  If you haven't already informed them of your circumstances, maybe you could just write a nice little note telling them why you weren't able to come and send their bill back with it.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 25, 2008)

I would be shocked if Disney made you pay that bill given your circumstances.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 25, 2008)

ann824 said:


> I had a week reserved a few weeks ago at Disney Boardwalk with an AC.  We were not able to go because my husband has recently been diagnosed with cancer.  I knew I would get in trouble if I tried to sell it, and I couldn't find any family or friends to use it.  Today I got a bill in the mail for the $95 resort fee.  Has this happened to anyone else?



What nerve!  Charging you the resort fee when you didn't use the unit. 

I'd write back that since I didn't use the unit, I'm not paying the fee.

PS Wish your DH the best.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 25, 2008)

Since you got this week from II, I would look at the terms specified on your confirmation from II. If that doesn't make reference to your having an obligation for such charge, politely tell the resort what they can do with the bill!


----------



## laxmom (Jun 25, 2008)

We have a week reserved next month on a trade through II so I checked our paperwork.  It states that the $95 fee is posted to the unit account UPON CHECK IN.  I would call on this.  Just not sure if it should be Disney or II. If the bill came from Disney, call the number on it.


----------



## richardm (Jun 26, 2008)

DVC traditionally has great customer service.. They should be able to assist you with the billing error if the unit was unoccupied.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 26, 2008)

I will agree with most of the above. Call Disney and let them know that you did not use your week and the reasons why. I am positive the charges will be dropped. If the first person you talk to saya no, hang up and call back.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 26, 2008)

richardm said:


> *DVC traditionally has great customer service.. *They should be able to assist you with the billing error if the unit was unoccupied.



I agree.
I suspect it is a book keeping error - but I am curious, did you call II and cancel the exchange?
Or did u call DVC to say you were not coming?

If you did not do either of the above, DVC 'automatically' sent the bill, I am sure.

I hope your DH is getting the best possible care {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## icydog (Jul 8, 2008)

*Call II*

This sounds like II didn't notify DVC that you would not be in the room. Call II and have them contact DVC to have the charges removed. Finding the right person in DVC for an II trade issue will be very difficult in my estimation. 

Anyway, I am very sorry to hear your sad news. I wish your husband a swift recovery and I wish you both many happy vacations in the future.


----------

